# Makeup style through the ages - pics



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to post pics of makeup styles of the past. Feel free to post pics you find.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Greta Garbo






Ginger Rogers​


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Mae West




Judy Garland


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Ingrid Bergman






Joan Crawford


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Bette Davis





Lucille Ball


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Katherine Hepburn






Vivien Leigh


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Barabara Stanwyck





Marilyn Monroe





Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Grace Kelly





Kim Novak


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Faye Dunaway

SO STYLISH SHE DESERVES ANOTHER PIC


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Natalie Wood





mod Natalie Wood


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Diane Keaton  then .....

and now ...


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Ali Macgraw





Liza Minelli in Carbaret





Liza Minelli


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 9, 2008)

sophia loren


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2008)

Goldie Hawn then ....

and now ....

sorry folks ... my computer is running very slow .... to be continued


----------



## sinergy (Feb 9, 2008)

Bettie Paige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I have to mention Sophia Loren again, because those eyes are breathtaking.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW those Sophia Loren pics are stunning!!! Especially the one above!

Judy Garland looks scary though LOL

Keep them coming!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 10, 2008)

things haven't changed that much.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

Rita Hayworth





Twiggy





Twiggy


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

Elizabeth Taylor as Cleopatra


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

Madonna


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

cher


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

Donna Summers





Joan COllins


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

Linda Evans and Joan Collins - Dynasty


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

Diana Ross


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

Dolly Parton


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

Pat Benatar





Patti Labelle





Phyllis Diller


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

Jacklyn Smith, Farah Fawcett, Kate Jackson





Susan Dey  ... then ....

and now ...
http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/18128...5397277B4DC33E


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2008)

and the prettiest women that ever lived IMO ....




Bridget Bardot


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 10, 2008)

1990ish Poison Ivy era pic.  Confession:  If I did not wax my brows, they would look like that.  





From a fairly recent NARS campaign:






I need to find some good shots of Way Bandy's work.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 10, 2008)

Dolly Parton's face was so gorgeous in the younger pic

Dynasty - LMFAO

Phyllis Diller - YIKES


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 10, 2008)

BLONDIE


----------



## AKsnoangel (Feb 10, 2008)

Man.  She is the coolest.


----------



## AKsnoangel (Feb 10, 2008)

Haha,  VDUB*BELLA.  Great minds...!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AKsnoangel* 

 
_Haha, VDUB*BELLA. Great minds...!_

 
Heheheheheh i love that look on her. She's so fierce!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 13, 2008)

when i was looking through this.. i kept singing VOGUE by madonna because so many of the pics posted here were mentioned in the song.

im such a loser hahaha!

i loveeee marilyn. and audrey hepburn!


----------



## OohJeannie (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_
i loveeee mariyln. and audrey hepburn!_

 

Me too...My Favs!










**Im so going to pull off this MM sig. look tomorrow.. 
Flight Attendant/Marilyn loll 
Hellloooooo Nuurse!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 13, 2008)

Marlene Dietrich...





David Bowie... 





Iman (by Way Bandy...)





and of course...







Joan Van Ark


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 13, 2008)

Some of my favouites...





Louise Brooks





Gene Tierney





Siouxsie





Sherilynn Fenn


----------

